# Pink Lump on Bottom Lip.



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sandy Liu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently realized there is a pink lump on the bottom of my dogs lip, it's only on one side and I'm not sure if it's a recent growth or if its always been there. Its around the size of a bean and when i touch it or squeeze it there's no signs of discomfort to my dog. What do you think?


My Golden had something that looked like this once. It's been a few years and I can't remember what the vet called it, but it was one of those things that just had to run it's course and go away on it's own ... which it did. I would still have it looked at, though, just to be sure.


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

It can be a number of things. Your dog may have bit it and it swelled up, maybe a bug bite, or even something more serious. Regardless, I'd get it checked out because no matter what it is, it may need to be treated. Good luck!


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

WI12345 said:


> My Golden had something that looked like this once. It's been a few years and I can't remember what the vet called it, but it was one of those things that just had to run it's course and go away on it's own ... which it did. I would still have it looked at, though, just to be sure.


I just did some research to refresh my memory. Look up "Oral papilloma virus." That is most likely what it is ... basically a benign tumor that there is no treatment for. It goes away on it's own. I'm pretty sure that was what my dog had, and as I recall it took months to go away. It even bled now and then if it got irritated.


----------



## Anand Bala (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi Sandy, Just wanted to check how that bump eventually resolved. I have a 3 year golden that already had the Puppy warts (Papilloma) a couple of years ago and now has this identical looking bump - where the canine meets the lower lips. I have had a vet visit and a couple of phone conversations with the vet after that -My vet is not worried about this and just wants to keep this under observation. I am just a little worried and want to know if this is a normal "golden thing"


----------

